# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Fytomiran

## snoezie

Dag allemaal,

Mijn vrouw neemt nu al een paar maanden Fytomiran voor haar migraine en ze is wel beter daarmee, ze heeft veel minder aanvallen maar ze heeft nu veel last van koude handen en ze heeft veel kouder dan vroeger.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of kan dat niet aan die kruiden liggen.
Haar huisdokter zegt dat ze moet stoppen met die kruiden maar ik heb altijd al geweten of gedacht dat kruiden geen kwaad konden.
Weet er iemand raad?

alvast mijn dank.

snoezie.

----------


## Agnes574

Kruiden kunnen wel degelijk kwaad doen ... ik zou de raad van de dokter opvolgen en een alternatief zoeken!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## sietske763

ik ben van de pillen......heb zelf atacand gekregen van een hoofdpijn/migraine neuroloog,
echt ideaal, heb bijna nooit meer hoofdpijn en migraine is al zo lang geleden dat ik het niet meer weet,
vroeger had ik 3 x per week migraine en moest dan imegran innemen.......is veel slechter dan atacand,
succes

----------

